# 59510 and 58611



## amjordan (Jan 5, 2010)

Is anyone besides our groups started receiving denials for 58611 when billed with 59510 from Coventry and BCBS?  The denial reason is bundling. I am having the issue looked into with Coventry and just haven't received an answer yet.  Now I am getting ready to contact our BCBS Rep.  This only just started and I have several of them and based on the NCCI edits there is no change, and their shouldn't be because the 58611 is an add-on code.


----------

